# Distended stomach a concern??



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

Our 8ish month old rescue looks a little like he ate to much. He acts fine, did throw up yesterday morning but has struggled with sensitive stomach and he eats fast despite the new bowl. He is on Acana wild prairie, has been treated for worms, peed and poops fine. He eats in his kennel and gets 3 cups a day, split in half. He is a puppy and. Rescue so of course likes to eat anything but he has learned the leave it command and we are hyper vigilant about supervising him. Lol.








I tried to take a picture but he wasnt co-operating very much. Like I said he acts fine, just looks like a full belly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what kind of bowl are you using? if he eats fast try putting a couple balls or heavy rocks in there { big enough he cant eat} that may help slow him down. Could be gas or just sucking in air while scarfing his food down which can cause upset tummy.


----------



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

We bought a bowl that was supposed to slow him down, but he eats so fast!! We did try the balls, he chewed em then ate. We cut his food down this morning, into three meals rather than two.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

chewed the balls? were they tennis balls or something? need something heavy like the stainless steel balls you can get , rocks, something that they can not chew or push away easy.


----------

